# Bad Aptasia PROBLEM



## kolody76 (Dec 1, 2008)

Does anyone have any suggestions on how to get rid of a very bad aptasia bloom. I probally have 1000 yes one thousand or more in my tank and every preventive measure i take doesnt seem to help the problem

I currently have a coral band butterfly in the tank and 16 peppermint shrimp.

Please i need help

thanks 

Mike


----------



## maryg (Feb 8, 2009)

Well looks like you have the right guys to take care of the problem. The only alternative would be to remove the LR and boil it. My cousin recently had to do that. It looks clean now.


----------



## kolody76 (Dec 1, 2008)

boil the rock? wont that kill everything else that is living on or inthe rock as well?


----------



## maryg (Feb 8, 2009)

If you have that many and the butterfly and the peppermint shrimp aren't doing it then that my be your only option. You can inject them with joes juice but that will take a while. Boiling will kill everything alive on and in the rock. I am not sure if fresh water soaks will kill them or not. My sister in law had a problem until she added a raccoon butterfly.


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

How big is your tank? Some pygmy angels and sharp-nose puffers, as well as red leg hermits, will eat aptasia too. A drop or two of straight Kalkwasser directly into the anemone's mouth or injected will kill it, but that stuff can cause some serious pH problems in small tanks. Heavy WQ monitoring is needed if using Kalkwasser to kill aptasia


----------



## freshwater77 (May 24, 2011)

What I did was use a spoon to scoop out all the aptasia that were in the sand and used a syringe (got mine from a vet office / pet hospital) to inject lime juice into the ones that were anchored to glass and rock. I've heard lemon juice works equally well. COMPLETE pain in the rear, but prevents the problem of leaving cells behind that may sprout into new aptasia pests.


----------



## reeftopia (Feb 11, 2014)

the only sure fish for taking care of your aptaisia is a molted file fish. They are peaceful and cause no problems, so ugly their cute. But they will do the job. Use to have hundreds in my 3 large tanks put one in each tank and no more aptaisia. It did take a little bit for them to get started because their shy but I have seen no aptaisia in 2 years except in the sump.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

. .


----------

